# Rye Bread Recipe



## JoeV (Sep 11, 2008)

OK, I'll admit I'm not gifted in the technology department, but the search function on DC has me totally baffled. So, I'll just ask my question here and if someone can direct me to another post I'll leave quietly.

I'm looking for a SIMPLE yet TASTY and LIGHTWEIGHT rye bread recipe. I don't want rye that weighs a ton, just a loaf that you know it's rye bread, and will make nice sammiches. I also don't want to have to buy any exotic ingredients. Hope I didn't make it too limiting or appear to be too fussy. I just want a nice, simple recipe that can be made in 3 hours or so. No overnight poolishes or 14 days on a camel train in a dry dessert for the gluten to develop.

Joe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 11, 2008)

Will this do ?

George's Light Rye Bread Recipe | Simply Recipes


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 11, 2008)

There is Rye flour in the store, I forgot the name of the brand, it has very decent recipe on the box. I tried it once in the past. It was just what you are asking for.


----------



## JoeV (Sep 11, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Will this do ?
> 
> George's Light Rye Bread Recipe | Simply Recipes



Thanks LC61, that looks like just what I'm after. Now to go check the store for rye flour and pick up some molasses. Everything else is in the pantry. Woo Hoo!!!! Cheap thrill. 

Joe


----------



## babetoo (Sep 11, 2008)

same deal as outback's brown bread, there is a recipe for their rye bread. again, just google.babe


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 11, 2008)

I use this Rye Bread Recipe. I have sent it as far as Atlanta. My whole family loves it. You make the Rye Sour the day before. After you make the first batch, there will be a little sour left over. Save it and put it in the fridge. Day before you make more bread, add the same amount of Rye flour to the sour that you used in the recipe (3 Cups). then add water and mix till you get to the original consistency. Leave the sour on the counter covered overnight (use a big Bowl). It keeps going on from there in that way.

To add flavor, you can order King Arthur's Rye Bread enhancer and get a flavor boost.

Guarantee you'll love it.

AC


----------



## JoeV (Sep 11, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> I use this Rye Bread Recipe. I have sent it as far as Atlanta. My whole family loves it. You make the Rye Sour the day before. After you make the first batch, there will be a little sour left over. Save it and put it in the fridge. Day before you make more bread, add the same amount of Rye flour to the sour that you used in the recipe (3 Cups). then add water and mix till you get to the original consistency. Leave the sour on the counter covered overnight (use a big Bowl). It keeps going on from there in that way.
> 
> To add flavor, you can order King Arthur's Rye Bread enhancer and get a flavor boost.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recipe, AC. I might try it down the road, but for now I wanted to stay away from starters and overnight fermentation. I'm sure it's delicious, but I'm looking for simple right now. Kind of like crawling before walking.

Joe


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 12, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> I use this Rye Bread Recipe. I have sent it as far as Atlanta. My whole family loves it. You make the Rye Sour the day before. After you make the first batch, there will be a little sour left over. Save it and put it in the fridge. Day before you make more bread, add the same amount of Rye flour to the sour that you used in the recipe (3 Cups). then add water and mix till you get to the original consistency. Leave the sour on the counter covered overnight (use a big Bowl). It keeps going on from there in that way.
> 
> To add flavor, you can order King Arthur's Rye Bread enhancer and get a flavor boost.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link to B. Clayton's recipe. It's a succinct reminder of the essential steps in making a good ryebread. Even if the use of altus may have it's origins in finding a use for unsold bread, it certainly seems to enhance the flavor of new loaves.


----------



## JoeV (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, George's Light Rye is out of the oven, so now we wait while it cools enough to be cut. I chose to bake them on the pizza stone instead of in bread pans, because of the amount of dough this recipe made (almost 2# each loaf). If we like the flavor, I'll adjust the weight of ingredients down to have each loaf be 1-1/2 lb per loaf so they can be made in my pans. The fragrance is quite strong from the cocoa and molasses, so it will be interesting to experience the taste of my first rye bread. I'll post a flavor report later. DW just walked in and said "_It sure smells good in here._"







JoeV


----------



## dave the baker (Sep 12, 2008)

George's Rye sounds GREAT!  I'm going to try it and let you know how it came out.  The Bernard Clayton recipe is quite heavy and an awful lot of work for the result.  Re: Caraway seeds - love 'em but they give me heck with bridgework.  Ordered them ground from worldspice.com in Seattle.  Great service and prices.  All the flavor without the ouch!


----------



## JoeV (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, the bread is very tasty and DW said it's nice and light in texture and has a reasonable crumb. I followed the directions and only allowed it to proof for 45 minutes after shaping. Next time I'll let it go a full 60 minutes. Regardless, it should make some good toast in the morning. 

The next bake will be w/o the cocoa powder. Don't see the need for it, and it will deliver a different flavor and lighter color. This is a recipe that will evolve to our tastes. When I nail it and Mama says to "leave it alone," I'll post the revised recipe. I look at other people's recipes as an initial guideline, and you need to tweak it to your personal taste.






Joe


----------



## dave the baker (Sep 12, 2008)

Joe:

My loaf ( I did a half recipe) just came out of the oven.  It smell delicious.  My only variation is that I used Sunshine Barley Malt instead of molasses (I like it better) and ground caraway for reaso0n already stated. Instead of misting, I threw a handfull of ice cubes on the bottom of the (gas) oven. I'm taking pictures along the way and will post after slicing, IF I can figure out how to.  I only did the 45 minute rise after shaping into a round loaf (HUGE!) and it was plenty of time.  Probably cuz of weather differences?


----------



## JoeV (Sep 13, 2008)

dave the baker said:


> Joe:
> 
> My loaf ( I did a half recipe) just came out of the oven.  It smell delicious.  My only variation is that I used Sunshine Barley Malt instead of molasses (I like it better) and ground caraway for reaso0n already stated. Instead of misting, I threw a handfull of ice cubes on the bottom of the (gas) oven. I'm taking pictures along the way and will post after slicing, IF I can figure out how to.  I only did the 45 minute rise after shaping into a round loaf (HUGE!) and it was plenty of time.  Probably cuz of weather differences?



Sounds good Dave. I'm looking forward to the pictures.

If you look at the bottom of the slice from my loaf (seam side), you'll see that it's quite compact and didn't appear to rise like the rest of the loaf. That was my only concern. I'm very accustomed to misting, and I trade off with your method as well. Either way you get a nice crust with the steam.

Joe


----------

